
Jason Fried: Say No More - terpua
http://www.businessinnovationfactory.com/weblog/archives/2007/10/jason_fried_say.html
======
terpua
He sounds like Hank Rearden from Atlas Shrugged.

~~~
pius
That's pretty high praise . . .

